# Tank dimension and size.



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

What dimension tank should I get for my first saltwater tank.

Square 18x18x18 25gal
Rectangle 30" x 12" x 18" 29gal

I'm not sure due to the type of lighting that would fit for the square tank, stacking rocks and etc.

Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> What dimension tank should I get for my first saltwater tank.
> 
> Square 18x18x18 25gal
> Rectangle 30" x 12" x 18" 29gal
> ...


I am curious, are you getting the 18" cube online?



These coralife Aqualight or similar??? 9" long x 2

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...light-Deluxe-Series_10113281_102.html?tc=fish

or

A nice HID pendant

9" long too

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...rm-HID-Light-Fixture_8982785_102.html?tc=fish

or

A cheap metal halide from fishneedit

http://fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-pendant-lig.html


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Rectangle 30" x 12" x 18" 29gal
The light fixtures that fit ontop are in the 30 inch size. 
Those MH or HID will be kinda over kill so I have been told on here as I was going to upgrade to. Dont shop at big als they are way over priced.
You will find that in a cube tank it is really hard to arrange your LR. I would go with the rectangle . 
Look into some t5 like these
http://www.goreef.com/Aquatic-Life-30-4x24W-T5HO-Fixture-w-Lunar-LED.html
Great web site big als has nothing on it .


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I am curious, are you getting the 18" cube online?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was looking at that


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

KeMo said:


> I have a Rectangle 30" x 12" x 18" 29gal
> The light fixtures that fit ontop are in the 30 inch size.
> Those MH or HID will be kinda over kill so I have been told on here as I was going to upgrade to. Dont shop at big als they are way over priced.
> You will find that in a cube tank it is really hard to arrange your LR. I would go with the rectangle .
> ...


Thanks KeMo! I was thinking about the LR too since I only want a reef tank anyways


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally i would go a bit bigger if u can afford it.
Everyone starts with a small tank and then upgrade to a larger one, so why not start with a medium or bigger than 20 gallon.
Im a big fan of long aquariums because they are shallow usually and light would penetrate better.
Check out a 33 long gallon, is a nice tank to start with.
Im sure that whatever u choose will be fine
Check youtube for videos of the tanks u would like to get, that might help visually


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

explor3r said:


> Personally i would go a bit bigger if u can afford it.
> Everyone starts with a small tank and then upgrade to a larger one, so why not start with a medium or bigger than 20 gallon.
> Im a big fan of long aquariums because they are shallow usually and light would penetrate better.
> Check out a 33 long gallon, is a nice tank to start with.
> ...


bigger aquarium cost more money 

I think (including me) people wanted to start out small to just save $$$


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats why i said "if u can afford it".. There is the option of buying something already set up for a good price, just keep looking...
I started with a 20 long and still have a 20 long..lol and a 20 long frag tank.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Price isn't really the issue if I really want to get started on this. My issue would be space. I would want to get a bigger tank but I live in a condo right now and I'm planning to move into a house within the next few years. 

Should I wait? My friend has a 90gal salt and it was a pain for her to move that to her new place.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lighting a 30" tank can be a pain. Many 30" fixtures only hold 24" tubes, so you have wasted space. If it holds 30" tubes, your replacement lamp choices will be limited as not all manufacturers produce that size...
Personally, I'd look at more standard sizes, 24" or 36". Cubes are cool, if you can do it, great, but if no, maybe a 20g long or a 30 breeder...
Here's a page that lists the sizes...
http://ovas.ca/index.php?page=53


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Well if u have enough space for a 90 go for it, since money is not an issue u can always pay to get it move, plus as u say it will be in a few years.
I lived in condos before and moved like 3 times so i know what is like to move tanks around but is doable....i say go for it if u have room for it!!!!!


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Carmen is right... It is alot harder to find Fixtures for the 30 inch tanks.
If you want more options go with a 36 inch long tank. Alot more lights to pick from. .
Haha. Yea dont shop At BigAls. Unless you like paying 30 bucks for a clown fish that came in yesterday and 50/50 shot it is sick LoL.
Go by SeaUmarine or NAFB also Hubert from www.reefaquatica.com is great to deal with too. 
You have all those tanks in your condo ??


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Well if u have enough space for a 90 go for it, since money is not an issue u can always pay to get it move, plus as u say it will be in a few years.
> I lived in condos before and moved like 3 times so i know what is like to move tanks around but is doable....i say go for it if u have room for it!!!!!


I don't have enough space for a 90 right now with all the other tanks I have. I will keep searching as to what size I can get without the gf getting upset. She's already in flame with the amount of tanks I have and time I spend on them. 



KeMo said:


> Go by SeaUmarine or NAFB also Hubert from www.reefaquatica.com is great to deal with too.
> You have all those tanks in your condo ??


I will go check those out once I get the tank. Got some rocks from 50seven, now looking into tank, live sand, light... etc.

Yes I do have all those tanks in my condo.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're just starting out, I'd go the standard tank route, in either 24 or 36 inch sizes just for the lighting. As for cube bs long, a lot of it aesthetics. My tank now is a 16" cube and if was great but too small now. 

If you can go bigger, do it . Maybe promise to consolidate some of the older tanks to get one big one? Either that or start small and wait till your partner tells you you should get a big tank


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're just starting out, I'd go the standard tank route, in either 24 or 36 inch sizes just for the lighting. As for cube bs long, a lot of it aesthetics. My tank now is a 16" cube and if was great but too small now.
> 
> If you can go bigger, do it . Maybe promise to consolidate some of the older tanks to get one big one? Either that or start small and wait till your partner tells you you should get a big tank


My partner wants me to get rid of all these tanks I have so we can go on vacation lol..


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> My partner wants me to get rid of all these tanks I have so we can go on vacation lol..


lol...need a house sitter? 

TBH, I love the look of cubes but I would prefer a 36"x36" if I could lol. There's a guy on AP trying to sell a 24x24x20T tank for quite awhile now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think cube or square tanks are nice, but like peninsula tanks, it really needs to be in the right space to look it's best, IMO.

Haha, yes the vacation - you could consolidate to one big tank of the same total volume


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Im a fan of thin and long tanks....

Something like a 48 or 72" by 12-16" deep, and 12-16" high.

So much easier to work on the corals and aquascaping... gives you more sand...

I have a 20x20x20 and not liking how wet i get when i have to do maintence at the bottom. Could only imagine how it is for people with 20+ inch high tanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I think cube or square tanks are nice, but like peninsula tanks, it really needs to be in the right space to look it's best, IMO.
> 
> Haha, yes the vacation - you could consolidate to one big tank of the same total volume


Very true, which is why I didn't go with a cube due to the location the tank has to be in. 



Kweli said:


> Im a fan of thin and long tanks....
> 
> Something like a 48 or 72" by 12-16" deep, and 12-16" high.
> 
> ...


You're right, it does suck to have to do maintenance on tall tanks. But getting wet comes hand in hand with the hobby!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So I'm sold on the long tank but now do you guys and girls have an open top tank with a mounting light or a lid with the mounting light.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Open top for me ... its the preferred method for reef and salt water as it allows more gas exchange.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Try your best to not lid a reef- if thats where your heading,


I actually have my little reef tank which fits your measurments for sale.

Its a great little tank, great dimention,

its a 33long aga-

if not mine, Id still drop by the store and look at a 33g long.

40b are nice also, but the trim is way to think on them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> Try your best to not lid a reef- if thats where your heading,
> 
> I actually have my little reef tank which fits your measurments for sale.
> 
> ...


I like your tank but you're too far for me to pick it up


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> I like your tank but you're too far for me to pick it up


It's definitely a very good deal. Best part is it's drilled w/ overflow ready to go. Worth the drive in my opinion if you're looking for a tank that size.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> I like your tank but you're too far for me to pick it up


Ask Matt (matti2uude)'s mom to pick it up for you, if I recall it correctly, she is in Hamilton at the moment



http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18650

(3rd post)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Ask Matt (matti2uude)'s mom to pick it up for you, if I recall it correctly, she is in Hamilton at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah you are right Alex!

Thanks


----------

